# pressure marks - how to aviod them



## somaslumber (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello. I am not a screen printer. I am a designer. My screen printer is having problems with pressure marks being left on my garments. They wash out just fine, but I need to be able to send these straight to the retailers free of any sort of marks. My printer said that he needs to have alot of pressure on the auto press to get that soft to the touch feel. is there a way to avoid these horrible pressure marks and still have the screens tight to the shirt for the soft feel? thanks alot guys.

Tyler


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Your printer is wrong. you do not need that much pressure. Sounds like he is smashing the ink into the shirt rather than laying it on the shirt. If he wants a softer hand to the print he needs to use a higher mesh fram and possibly reduce his inks some with a cureable reducer.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

It sounds like it would be easier to just work with a different screen printer rather than convince this guy he is doing something wrong.


----------



## somaslumber (Sep 5, 2006)

you see, these guys are my friends. how do i get a soft feel without pushing the ink into the shirt? and what exactly are those marks?


----------



## MAXI BARRETT (Aug 6, 2006)

Fluid Is Right,the Problem Stems From Useing A Very High Mesh Count,90t As Opposed A Much Lower Mess Count,between 49t And 62t.the Other Problem May Be That The Printing Board That Are Being Used Are Too Small And The Squegies That Are Being Used Are Too Wide For The Print Area.


----------



## somaslumber (Sep 5, 2006)

i do know that they are using 300 mesh screens for all my artwork. i do highend t-shirts and sell to higher end retailers. he did mention something about the squegies being too big. i really like this printer and would rather not go to anyone else if i don't have to. i have had the same problem with another printer in the past. i just really want to get this one fixed. also, do you guys think the mark can come out with a steamer? i just realized that they may have sent some to a store with the larges and x larges having a slight mark on the side. im kinda freaking out.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

a steamer should do the trick. An unnecessary step if printed correctly but should get you through until the problem is corrected. 
Have them switch to a stiffer squeegee. Reduce the angle of the blade and lower the pressure. I bet the deflection of the blade is so much that they are printing on the side of the blade rather than the edge.


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

you can avoid them by using tifon pad and tiffon pillow


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

Very simple fix - spray the area with spray starch. The fibers will rise right up. The easiest way to do it is have the person stacking/sorting off the dryer just give it a quick spray but it can be done anytime after the ink has been cured. 

And it's going to happen especially on an automatic press printing on higher quality garments. 


-Mitchell


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

If the printer admitted his blades are too big, than it sounds like the blades are wider than the shirt boards, the blade hanging over the edge can cause very noticeable iron lines. Some printers let their spray tac/lint build up on the boards get way too thick before cleaning or changing tape, and that can leave a more noticeable ironed square from the squeegee pressure, if the blades are narrower than the boards.


----------

